
Controversial exams algorithm to set 97% of GCSE results - ogogmad
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2020/aug/15/controversial-exams-algorithm-to-set-97-of-gcse-results
======
dynamite-ready
This is actually a huge tech story...

Possibly the largest outcry against governance by algorithm the west has seen
to date. Huge numbers of students are already threatening to appeal the
A-Level results. And the GCSE class represents a group many times the size of
those taking A-Level exams.

Most reports suggest the algorithm is skewed to support privately educated
pupils.

It's a total nightmare.

